# Seramas



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyone on here raise Seramas ?


----------



## Fl_Silkie_mommie (Jul 25, 2012)

I got some mixed up seramas along with my silkies.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

What colors do you have? Any pics?


----------

